# Goldens Born in April 2011



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would love to see some puppy pictures of some of these guys! I know that Susan Marie has a puppy born this month!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm hoping my new guy will be born this weekend!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yay!! I cannot wait to see pictures of them!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I emailed Yvonne yesterday and she said she's thinking tomorrow or Friday will be the day! I'm barely managing to wait until they're born...how am I going to wait for another 8 weeks to bring him home??

Meanwhile, though, I'm spending way too much time watching the webcam of your guy's litter. I'm developing quite the fondness for the little pink-collar puppy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's wonderful news! I know what you mean... It's been a long road for me too! Only 5 more weeks left! You can do it! Does she know how many pups that Pumpkin has?

I know! I am spending all my time watching them, they are a great bunch, aren't they? I haven't been paying much attention to the females (though they are adorable!) The one I am keeping an eye on the most is the red male and the green male! The red male is such a goofball!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

She's thinking around 6 or 7, but possibly as many as 10. And of course there's way to know 100% until they're born. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that there are at least two males, because my understanding is I'm second on the list for a male pup. 

That little red guy is QUITE the goofball. He was doing some stuff last night that made me burst out laughing.  I think I notice Miss Pink so much because she seems to be the most active pup.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Alright! Here's to thinking blue!!

He really is! He was eating some wet food last night and was chowing down and stepping in it! It was funny! I'll have to keep an eye out for the pink collar girl


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got the news from Yvonne that my puppy has been born!!! Oh, I'm so excited!! It's a litter of 8...3 boys, 5 girls. Now the really tough wait begins...eight weeks until I can bring my new boy Flynn home!!

What a great Easter treat this is!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dexell1827 said:


> I just got the news from Yvonne that my puppy has been born!!! Oh, I'm so excited!! It's a litter of 8...3 boys, 5 girls. Now the really tough wait begins...eight weeks until I can bring my new boy Flynn home!!
> 
> What a great Easter treat this is!


I am so happy for you !!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

So glad it's finally time to talk about the April puppies! Congratulations on your puppies, Dexell and Rainheart. Ours was born April 8 and is due to come home at the end of May. It's been a long wait - we committed in October - and I'm glad it's almost over. Our guy will be "Murphy" but the registered name is still being discussed. Our breeder has sent us pictures at the end of each week which has been great. I can't wait to get my hands on him and smell that puppy breath again!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im excited to watch the new batch of 'april' pups grow as the 2010's are all grown up now<3


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Catalina said:


> So glad it's finally time to talk about the April puppies! Congratulations on your puppies, Dexell and Rainheart. Ours was born April 8 and is due to come home at the end of May. It's been a long wait - we committed in October - and I'm glad it's almost over. Our guy will be "Murphy" but the registered name is still being discussed. Our breeder has sent us pictures at the end of each week which has been great. I can't wait to get my hands on him and smell that puppy breath again!


Wow, waiting since October...I think I'd have gone crazy.  Love the name Murphy...wanna share some pics???

Here are pictures of my boy's litter (taken by the breeder, of course) that I posted in another thread, but I think they should be here, too. The boys are red-white-green collar, black collar, and blue-white collar:



















I'm getting a boy, as I mentioned before, and will be naming him Flynn. His registered name will be "Crescent's In Like Flynn" unless there's a litter theme.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are a couple of "1 week" pictures. I'm not sure which ones are the boys but it doesn't matter. They're all beautiful to me! Looks like your litter has some great appetites! Love your name.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I guess I should check Baby J into the group. These are day old pics, she's the darker one with the rose collar. Birth date April 17th.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I was hoping Baby J would join us soon!! So exciting that your little girl will be coming home in a matter of weeks. 

Catalina, your pup's litter is gorgeous! They have such sweet faces, and are a lovely shade of gold!!

I got some more pictures this morning from Flynn's breeder, and I think today's favorite is the black-collar boy. I'm sure that will change MANY times before I actually get to bring my Flynn home, though.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Baby J opened her eyes !! Pics tomorrow !!:


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

So exciting!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

New Baby J pics in her thread


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm going to chime in... mine was born on 4/2 and we get to bring him home on Memorial Day!   

This is one from the litter..._could _be ours, but either way, stinkin' cute for ours or a sibling! And the one below is the whole litter, so our little man is definitely in there!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

DreamingGold said:


> I'm going to chime in... mine was born on 4/2 and we get to bring him home on Memorial Day!
> 
> This is one from the litter..._could _be ours, but either way, stinkin' cute for ours or a sibling! And the one below is the whole litter, so our little man is definitely in there!


Beautiful little red puppies !! I am thinking that's what heaven looks like !:


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

They're all so gorgeous!! And RED! I love red goldens!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Just gorgeous, DreamingGold. What a beautiful color! We see more of the light ones in our area. Ours comes home Memorial Day weekend as well - just 2 1/2 more weeks. We go to visit this Sunday. Can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I don't have a golden born in April 2011 but perhaps she can be an honorary golden.... as she will be living with 5 goldens.... 

Natalie was born April 6th I believe, the only girl in a litter of 7... Irish Wolfhounds


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome Natalie !!! Now we must see pics !!!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Shalva - Congratulations on Natalie! She'll think she's a golden growing up with 5 of them. Do you have pictures?
We went to see our little one yesterday. We don't know which of the 6 males will be ours but we loved them all. Such calm, sweet little guys! Murphy will come home on Saturday, May 28 so the preparations will begin in earnest now. There's not much to do as we already have most of what we'll need. We'll need to get a few more toys and some of the food he's been eating at the breeder's but that's about all that's left. We're counting days now instead of weeks!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh we MUST see a pic of baby Wolfhounds!!!!


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My puppy was born on April 8 2011 and I'm bringing him home next week on Saturday. I'm so excited!!  Here are some pics:


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations, he's adorable! What will you name him? You must be so excited!


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Catalina said:


> Congratulations, he's adorable! What will you name him? You must be so excited!


Thank you so much! Congratulations to you too on getting a pup! They are just so precious and adorable. Oh yes, very excited! 8 more days to go and just thinking about it keeps me awake at night, haha.

My boy's name will be Samuel


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

We'll be picking our puppies up on the same day! Can't believe it's less than a week now. We're mostly ready - just one more quick trip to Petsmart for treats and one more crate to assemble. This weekend we're just making sure Fletcher and the two cats get special treatment to make up for the attention that will have to be diverted to the puppy. Do you have to travel far to pick up Samuel?


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Really!? That's so cool! You must be so excited  I know, I can't believe it too! Time sure passes by real fast. We have everything ready except for the crate, which we will be getting this week. 

It takes us an hour and 30 mins to get to the breeder's house. Do you have to travel far to pick Murphy up?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't believe i have missed this thread....probably bc i wasnot sure i was getting one!! Mine was born April 10. Will be going to pick him/her up the first week of June. Have to make the 10 hour drive. It will b worth it though. No pics yet, just a dog cam i can watch them.


----------



## LSUGrad00 (May 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!

My pup was born on April 7th. I'll be picking her up next weekend. 

Now I just need to decide on a name for her. lol


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought there must be more April puppies out there! Lots of excited people counting down this week.
May - We'll be traveling about 1 1/2 hours as well. We'll have to count on some shore traffic though as it's the Saturday morning of Memorial Day weekend.
LSUGrad - Beautiful pup. From that picture, I think she needs a patriotic name.
Kfayard - How do you not spend all your time in from of the puppy cam? That would be so great to see but I'd have trouble prying myself away.


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Catalina - Wow! I hope all goes well for you when you're on the road to pick your Murphy up! 

Kfayard - You must be so excited! Congrats to you! 

LSUGrad00 - Aw, she's such a cutie!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

So excited for us all! We pick our little guy up on Memorial Day! We need to drive about 8 hours to get ours too...but it's pretty close to my parents' house, so we'll spend the weekend with them first and the 'gotcha' our pup and drive home on Monday!!! 

This is my first puppy, so I won't lie, I'm feeling a little nervous! Can anyone who has done this before give me a little feel for what to expect? I've been scouring the boards for the last few months, so I have tons of supplies already, but the unknown is always a little scary and I'm imagining the worst right now!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Catalina said:


> I thought there must be more April puppies out there! Lots of excited people counting down this week.
> May - We'll be traveling about 1 1/2 hours as well. We'll have to count on some shore traffic though as it's the Saturday morning of Memorial Day weekend.
> LSUGrad - Beautiful pup. From that picture, I think she needs a patriotic name.
> Kfayard - How do you not spend all your time in from of the puppy cam? That would be so great to see but I'd have trouble prying myself away.



Well...I teach and the website is blocked during the day and by the time i get home around 6 they are sleeping! But, I do usually catch them after they eat and they are so cute!! can't wait to see pics when u guys get them home!


----------



## FurLove (May 25, 2011)

LSUGrad00 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My pup was born on April 7th. I'll be picking her up next weekend.
> 
> Now I just need to decide on a name for her. lol


That picture is absolutely phenomenal! I adore it! 

How about, LIBERTY!? hahaha. 
Really though, I had almost thought about getting a girl. I was going to name her Liberty Belle. We decided on a boy since we already have a little boy Shih Tzu, and anyway! Yes, the picture reminded me of the name I had picked out. Beautiful, beautiful Golden! Lucky you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LSUGrad00 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My pup was born on April 7th. I'll be picking her up next weekend.
> 
> Now I just need to decide on a name for her. lol


What a wonderful puppy picture to have and treasure. Stars and Stripes Forever. Love it.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Happy "puppy pick up day" to all those of us who are picking up our babies this weekend! Can't wait to see those pictures! Enjoy the puppy breath!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

OK. Where are those pictures? Here's Murphy!!


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Murphy is so adorable!!!! What a cutie!!! How did the first day for you go? 

Here's Samuel!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Murphy and Samuel are absolutely adorable!! Please post more! I will be picking up my boy next weekend. I have to get my other girl off to shows this coming up weekend. Can't wait! Congrats


----------



## LSUGrad00 (May 8, 2011)

Samuel and Murphey are too cute!

Here's Eleanor. She's a little red hurricane. I think these are the only two times she's sat still since Friday. 

This little one has given me an excuse to buy a new digital camera.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness, three of the cutest puppies ever!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

All those puppy pictures are so cute. LSUGrad - you're going to be so glad you got that camera!! 
The first days have gone very well. He's got the hang of the house training (or maybe he's got us trained!) and he's getting along really well with Fletcher and the cats. The first night was tough though the second was better and last night was very good. I took him out at 3:30 and he went right back to sleep. He's adorable as are all golden puppies. So far very snuggly and has a healthy interest in chasing balls.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am getting so excited now, I barely sleep at night. We need more pics of the new pups !!!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

I love seeing all the pictures of the little puppies. My Zoey is 5 months already. I sometimes wish she was still a little wee one.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I will be hopefully getting my baby the end of July.... I just want to squeal at these pics!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

My puppy was born April 18th... although I do know which one is mine yet because I keep going back and forth between a male and a female! The pressure is on though so by the end of today I will have made my choice. I pick him/her up next weekend and will be posting pics when I know who!


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

We got our pup, Cooper on Monday and we're in love! He's such a great little guy- certainly a _puppy_, but all he has to do is look at me with those eyes and I melt all over again! 

Here he is! 

















Love his eyebrows! 









Sleeping on the bear we rubbed all over his momma...


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

LSUGrad00: Eleanor is such a cutie! She's so adorable 

CrazyGolden: Please post pictures of your baby once you get him/her! 

DreamingGold: Wow, Cooper is gorgeous! He's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm taking a boy from the litter! The biggest pup of the litter, I believe! We are naming him Remy and I'm picking him up on Saturday! I have a picture of him in my signature but I'm going to wait till he gets here to post better pictures with my DSLR!  

And I have to say... Cooper is absolutely adorable!! I didn't go through the whole thread so I am sure there are many other cuties on here I'll have to look through. I just saw cooper and had to comment!


----------



## mollypup (Jun 8, 2011)

*New here*

Hello, I'm new here. I've been researching foods, training, etc. for our new pup, Molly and this forum came up a lot. Thus far I've only been lurking and finding answers to questions, but decided I should post a pic of the newest member of our family.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Mollypup! Molly is a cutie!

I can't wait till Saturday so Remy can make his debut in this thread!


----------



## LSUGrad00 (May 8, 2011)

Cooper and Molly are too cute!! 

My new camera came in today so I've been chasing Eleanore around all evening taking pictures. I thought I'd share a few.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my, she is so red !! Just beautiful !!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

All are soooo cute! On my long drive now to go get my boy. Will post pics soon!


----------



## HoneyPuckDustyMom (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. Have had 2 goldies, Honey & Puck. Just recently Honey passed at 14 & we couldn't go too long without a goldie, so we got this little cutie. Dusty was born on April 1.


----------



## lovethecolorgold (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello I'm new here we just picked up our new baby Bailey on Monday. He was born April 13,2011. We are already in love! Looking forward to sharing with you all!
Will post pictures soon as I figure out how to....


----------



## bobo (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm heading out to pick up my puppy in a couple of hours. He was born mid April. I'm sooooooooo excited!


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

my little guy was born in april! picking him up monday, he turns 8 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## lovethecolorgold (Mar 26, 2011)

*Meet Bailey born April 13 2011*

Hope these pictures come through...:crossfing


----------



## lovethecolorgold (Mar 26, 2011)

To Bobo and Mikeysprincss congrats such an exciting time!


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

Bailey was one of 11 born on 6th April 2011


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Puppies coming home this weekend??? Please check in...
Baby J is!!! Pick her up Sat., we'll be HOME late Sunday night:


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to check in! George has been here a week now! He's such a sweetheart and smart! No potty accidents, knows his name and can sit on command! Yay! he was born april 17 2011!


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

thought i'd throw on a pic of george!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Baby J officially checking in from home*

Now all the fun really starts. It's so different having a puppy I planned for and have the time to devote myself to. Much easier than getting one as a surprise rescue and trying to work her into a busy life. Jordan has been home less than 48 hours and already we are in sync. Of course we have been together the entire time, I think that helps a lot. The trainer came today and was very impressed by how well we have bonded. We start puppy class on Sat. Stayed turned...
And welcome home to all the other April pups who came home this weekend to. I hope to get caught up with all the posts soon.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad to hear you and Baby J are home safe. Waiting for pictures!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

1 week of having Jordan home. Feels like we have known each other for years. We had our first pee accident, but it was on a place a lot of other dogs had gone, so I don't think it was all her fault. Also she had free access to water all night, which we don't do at home. She has already grown in just a week, I can tell when I carry her. So very glad I have the next 6 months to do nothing but spend it with her. Hope other pups are doing well. We need more pics !


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Where are all the April puppies?????


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

haha sorry!!! I am here!! My boy is growing like a weed  Born April 10th. His weight today was 16.5 lbs! He is a mess! We start conformation classes Thursday with him....that ought to be fun (sarcastically saying!). Especially since he loves to take the leash and walk himself around  He loves the water! I will post some more pics soon. You can see him on introducing canon thread. Hope all is well and Baby J is just beautiful!!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I think those puppies are keeping us busy and offline. Here's Murphy a couple of weeks ago. He was 19 pounds at his last vet visit and is about halfway through puppy kindergarten. All is going very well and he and his big brother have bonded really well.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That picture of the two of them is so cute.


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Murphy and Jordan are just so beautiful and adorable! Sorry for the lack of updates. Been very busy taking care of my Samuel! He sure loves to chew and LOVES to retrieve. He loves to drag away rugs and run off with it :doh: oh and our shoes too...

Samuel is going to be turning 12 weeks old this Friday! He'll be starting puppy class very soon. Here are some pics of him


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

May said:


> Murphy and Jordan are just so beautiful and adorable! Sorry for the lack of updates. Been very busy taking care of my Samuel! He sure loves to chew and LOVES to retrieve. He loves to drag away rugs and run off with it :doh: oh and our shoes too...
> 
> Samuel is going to be turning 12 weeks old this Friday! He'll be starting puppy class very soon. Here are some pics of him


OMG!! How freaking cute!! Love the 2nd picture...but all I love!!! What beautiful pictures!!


----------



## LSUGrad00 (May 8, 2011)

Samuel is such a cute little guy and SO well behaved... There is no way I could get Ellie to sit still with a treat on her nose. 

I can barely get her to sit still long enough to take a picture. lol

We're doing pretty well with the potty training, but we're still having issues with biting.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan drew first blood today. Time for long sleeves!


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you so much, Kfayard!

Thank you, LSUGrad00! Samuel will do anything for a yummy treat  
Ellie is such a cutie! What a sweetheart. She's just so adorable! 


Ouch! I know how that feels! Samuel has drew blood a few times already. I have countless scars on both my arms and on both of my feet. Currently teaching him no bite and I leave the room and he starts to sort of get it. It will get better in time though after they loose their baby teeth!!


----------



## Gable (Jun 26, 2011)

We are going to jump in here! Gable was born April 1. I put some pics in the Member Introduction forum but I was excited to see this thread to keep up with pups his age. 

Your pups are all sooooo cute! I've taken lots of picture of Gable, but your pictures make me wish I took more 'cause he's getting to be a big boy already! He is 12 weeks tomorrow and was 17.5 pounds at the vet today (shots ). 

Here are some pics!​


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Jordan drew first blood today. Time for long sleeves!


that happened to me the first time the other day also.. what sharp teeth they have!


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

oh i love all the new pics. i'm going to upload some new pics of george on sunday, when he hits 11 weeks.


----------



## lovethecolorgold (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning sorry haven't posted... Bailey is keeping me busy. He is such a good boy...Potty training going so well...Rings bells at the door and cries when he wants to go out any accidents in house have been my fault (not responding asap)
Biting however is tough!!!!! Hopefully will see the end of this soon! before I have permanent scars(haha)
He will be 12 weeks on Wed. and still gets up to go out and do his business 1 time during the night (put him right back in crate and goes right back to sleep)
Can't believe we've had our little man for 1 wonderful month already! Will post pics soon


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello friends! Our little girl was born April 20th. She's so smart! She's nearly mastered house training, she doesn't whine in her crate and can hold her bladder for a very long time. She knows to sit, but we're having trouble with stay since she's so feisty. She loves people!

Her nipping can be out of control but I've found something that temporarily is working for us. When she's nipping badly and I say no in the act, I'll grab her muzzle and keep it shut for about 10 seconds, looking her in the eye and saying "no" firmly. Her teeth are sharp and I have many cuts!


----------



## LSUGrad00 (May 8, 2011)

How's everyone doing with the biting? 

Ellie has really lost her mind this week. Last week she was sweet, calm, and biting very little. This week she's gone absolutely crazy. She's a total spaz doing zoomies around the house and biting everyone that tries to play with her. my hands are a scratched up mess. 

I keep telling myself this phase will pass and try to stay consistent, but getting bit everytime I touch her is getting extremely frustrating.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Biting here is better this week, but maybe she knows I am not well and is giving me a break. Our big problem is she is still putting everything in the mouth. I carry her from pen to crate to outside yard because I am so afraid she's going to get something. Even as careful as I have been she's gotton a hair scrunchie, a nail, a dime and several big rocks. God only knows what's she's swallowed that I haven't seem. Her poop (sorry) doesn't seem to be full of stuff. But right now I go outside to even take my pills. Anyone know how long this lasts??


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Biting here is better this week, but maybe she knows I am not well and is giving me a break. Our big problem is she is still putting everything in the mouth. I carry her from pen to crate to outside yard because I am so afraid she's going to get something. Even as careful as I have been she's gotton a hair scrunchie, a nail, a dime and several big rocks. God only knows what's she's swallowed that I haven't seem. Her poop (sorry) doesn't seem to be full of stuff. But right now I go outside to even take my pills. Anyone know how long this lasts??



My boy is the same way. He will eat anything...not picky at all. Everything u have mentioned he has tried too. Hope it does not last too long!!!!! My older girl was not like this, she would just carry a toy in her mouth all the time!


----------



## lovethecolorgold (Mar 26, 2011)

*Bailey at 12 weeks*

Bailey doing very well..He's 12 weeks old and weighs 21 lbs  He's a big boy!
He's sleeping until 5:30 in the a.m. not a problem because I'm an early riser. 
House training going very well, no mistakes in the house. He's still telling us when he needs to go outside and do his business...I don't fully trust him though. He's still so young.
Biting still a problem. We are going to start puppy kindergarten classes next week.
All in all he's such a good boy, My hubby and I love him to death!
How's everyone doing?


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds like all those puppies are growing by leaps and bounds! Murphy is doing well, now 13 weeks old and 24 pounds. He's calm and sweet. The nipping seems to be getting better though there are still some tough days with it, especially for the Fletcher and the cats. He definitely understands that he should be chewing toys instead of the other pets but nobody's perfect. Luckily, they all understand and are being VERY patient with him. 
We're about half way through puppy kindergarten and he loves to train! Must be all those treats. He also seems to really enjoy the car rides to and from class (about 45 minutes each way).


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

<cut and pasted from the wrong forum>

Our Wrigley was born the last week of April. just found this forum yesterday. first time puppy mom. when I told friends that we were getting a golden, they all said "but you're a cat person" ... True that. I'm utterly CLUELESS and constantly wonder how bad I'm going to mess this poor adorable creature up. from what my dog people friends and our trainer has said, Wrigley is a great puppy and he shows a lot of service dog qualities ... Whatever that means. The first 3 weeks we had him, I lost12 lbs and had debilitating panic attacks every 12 hours ... I'm not sugarcoating this because I think a lot of people think that puppies are like babies and they are not ... They are harder than babies. the biggest stress for me was that we have 3 kids, 11, 9 and 6 ... They and my DH HOUNDED me for 2 years ... I WANT A PUPPY, WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET A PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY ... I caved and we have Wrigley. so 3 weeks of panic attacks, the best diet I've EVER been on, I ended up in my doctors office because I slept 4 hours in 4 days. a week on valium and all is good! he's doing great in the weepoo department ... Wish he would bark though, but I've learned to tell. he sleeps great. wish MY KIDS would learn how to act with him ... That was the main root of my stress, turns out ... I also didn't appreciate the kids not wanting anything to do with Wrigley after a week ... Blew my stack when my 9 year old asked if we could put him in a kennel so we could go to the county fair after 2 weeks. I now take the kids to training too .... I know, I should have known ... Mea culpa. 

I love him most when he looks at me when I'm giving him loads of head pets telling him what a good boy he is... I love it when he gets hiccups ... I love that look he gives me when he potties like "see!!!!!". Hope he grows out of the jumping on other people phase in the coming years ... He's over20 pounds and we have a lot of little kids in our neighborhood. I love our 6am and 9pm long walks to avert the zoomies. I love how he appreciates a small piece of ice after our short midday walk before he cools his monkey bits on our marble foyer. bless his heart for putting up with this stupid heatwave!!!!!

So anyway, sorry for being long winded. this has been a very helpful forum so far. thank you all. 

here are some pictures ...


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

My puppy Dixie was born on April 7th. ^.^ She looks like her momma!


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Took these this morning. Went to the vet yesterday ... all done with shots for 6 months! He's very happy playing with that wiffle ball.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Awwww! He's so cute!  Golly! Look at those eyes! ^.^ They show so much feeling...That's one thing I love about goldens.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

5 more days and I don't have to carry Jordan around any more !! Yipppeee. Actually I kind of love carrying her, but my back sure doesn't. She is still such a good girl, although has started barking for attention. It's hard not to cave when I look at her sweet little face, but I must be strong!!!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Such cute puppies! Here's Murphy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Catalina said:


> Such cute puppies! Here's Murphy!


I love that last picture. I hope Jordan and Rose will sleep together like that someday.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nancy, Murphy is gorgeous! Love how he and Fletcher are best buds!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Catalina~ Your dogs are gorgeous!



Catalina said:


> Such cute puppies! Here's Murphy!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrigley is adooooorable!



Stressedgoldenmom said:


> <cut and pasted from the wrong forum>
> 
> Our Wrigley was born the last week of April. just found this forum yesterday. first time puppy mom. when I told friends that we were getting a golden, they all said "but you're a cat person" ... True that. I'm utterly CLUELESS and constantly wonder how bad I'm going to mess this poor adorable creature up. from what my dog people friends and our trainer has said, Wrigley is a great puppy and he shows a lot of service dog qualities ... Whatever that means. The first 3 weeks we had him, I lost12 lbs and had debilitating panic attacks every 12 hours ... I'm not sugarcoating this because I think a lot of people think that puppies are like babies and they are not ... They are harder than babies. the biggest stress for me was that we have 3 kids, 11, 9 and 6 ... They and my DH HOUNDED me for 2 years ... I WANT A PUPPY, WHEN ARE WE GOING TO GET A PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY ... I caved and we have Wrigley. so 3 weeks of panic attacks, the best diet I've EVER been on, I ended up in my doctors office because I slept 4 hours in 4 days. a week on valium and all is good! he's doing great in the weepoo department ... Wish he would bark though, but I've learned to tell. he sleeps great. wish MY KIDS would learn how to act with him ... That was the main root of my stress, turns out ... I also didn't appreciate the kids not wanting anything to do with Wrigley after a week ... Blew my stack when my 9 year old asked if we could put him in a kennel so we could go to the county fair after 2 weeks. I now take the kids to training too .... I know, I should have known ... Mea culpa.
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone else wondering what happened to their sweet little puppy already?!! 

Here's Cooper then...










And now...


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG, I am so upset I never found this forum till now. Our sweet Koda was born April 26, 2011 and is now 16 weeks today at 28 lbs.

How is everyone doing with their pups? Koda will be finishing up her first set of puppy class this Saturday and get her last round of shots for a while Saturday too. I can't believe how fast they grow!  They are the best dogs in the world, though. I have never felt so fulfilled before and always having the greeting of a dog when you come home is the best feeling ever!  No person is ever THAT happy to see me...not even my husband! Haha

I read through this whole thread and had went through just about everything you guys did. How is the whole picking everything up in their mouth going? I feel like Koda is still bad about this. It is worse right when we start the walk, she picks up everything and after a few times of me or my husband pulling stuff out of her mouth she walks great! Such a weirdo, those things can't taste good...

Other than that, she has been a great pup. The biting of us has subsided a lot, now goes for her toys more often. She has lost the top two front teeth and bottom two front teeth and all other little front ones are loose...I am ready for those razors to be gone. Every once in a while I get a little feel when she misses the toy and it is not pleasurable. 

I will keep track of this thread now that I finally found it! 

Koda at 16 weeks:


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thos pictures are soo cute, Catalina! I LOVE that last one! ^.^ I wish our peke was so tolerant.


----------



## lovethecolorgold (Mar 26, 2011)

*Bailey on the Job 8/2011*

Bailey is wonderful! completely house trained ,sleeps longer than us at night...(Thank god, finally)...Biting is subsiding slowly, he's teething badly right now, I feel so sorry for my poor baby.
Puppy class over soon, he's doing so well and seems to really enjoy learning and playing with others..The pics on this thread are priceless...Everyone has such beautiful pups...


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

my little Rosebud was born Apr 30, 2011 )


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Rosebud @ 16wks


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

How are all of our April babies doing!?


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Rosebud is doing well! I hope all the other golden's are great too! I would say that she did pick up a very gross habit of poop eating. We have to pick it up now as soon as she goes. Ugh..


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wrigley is what I call a happy dope.


----------



## lovethecolorgold (Mar 26, 2011)

Bailey is wonderful..such a handsome boy and loads of fun.
A question though,... anyone have problems with their pup having bad breath?( kind of an odd fishy smell) I've heard they have bad breath when they are teething but he's 7 months old and has lost all his baby teeth...maybe his food? Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

This is my girl Dixie at 5 months. ^.^

And the second one is when she was 4 months.  Such a doll! XD


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone else going through this bratty phase??? Wrigley WILL NOT EVER EVER SIT STILL. I remember the puppy days when he would get tired and plop wherever and fall asleep. Not anymore ... he paces from the front door to the backdoor whining the entire way. I'll take him out ... he doesn't have to pee or poo ... he just wants to dig stuff up and eat dirt or rabbit poop. Sorry to whine, but will I ever be able to trust him outside for more than 5 minutes without supervision?

Also, when do they get affectionate? Wrigley could care less about affection. If I sit on the floor, he won't sit on or near me. 

I wish he could be just a little bit lazy without being crated. But he will not RELAX unless he's in his crate. Is that odd?

Anyone else going through this? 

He's a good dog overall. I just wish he'd stop being so stinking restless and destructive outside.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Murphy is 11 months old today. Can't believe how quickly he's turned into such a big boy! He's been such a good puppy, not destructive and SO cuddly. We're so lucky to have him! 

Here are a couple of recent pictures. Fletcher is in one of them with him. Murphy's the one in the front.

How about some pictures of some of the other April puppies?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They grow up so fast, don't they ?? Beautiful boy !


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Murphy reminds me of Cannon! Murphy is Beautiful!! Cannon will be 11 months in 4 days! Almost a year...I can not believe it. He is my big lug! Here are a few pics of him. The one with the 2 goldens is Remi on the left and Cannon on the right. The one where he is gaiting around at a show is me...we actually went reserve that day from the puppy class


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Murphy and Cannon are both gorgeous! They are all grown up!  Hard to believe our babes are approaching the 1 year mark...feel like it was yesterday that I went to pick up Koda! So itty bitty..Koda is on the back end of April babies (April 26th) so she is about 10 1/2 months still. I can't believe how much she has grown up though in the last few weeks as far as behaviour goes and being more mellow. She is such a joy in our lives!

Here are some newer picture of our little baby:


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Rosie has grown so much as well! I can't believe our little ball of energy is almost 1 year! Here are a couple of pictures of her. She'll be 11 months at the end of the month (april 30th).


----------



## LSUGrad00 (May 8, 2011)

Wow!! These April pups sure have grown up fast! What a cute bunch! 

Here is my Ellie, she made 11 months last Wednesday. Sorry if the pictures are huge, I can't figure out how to resize them.

11 months:









9 months:









6 months:


----------



## May (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow!! I love all the pictures! They have all grown so much! My Samuel will be turning 1 year old soon on April 8th. 

Koda, Murphy, Cannon, Koda, Rosie and Ellie are all so beautiful and gorgeous!!

Here are some pics of Samuel from 7weeks to now! I can't believe that he has grown so much. The last time he was weigh at the vet's was at 77pounds.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

They are all such GORGEOUS pups!  Can't believe how fast they have grown up. We just hit 11 months yesterday so I have one month till her 1 year bday but the thought of her being 1 years old already is crazy! I feel like we just brought her home! But wow how much she has grown and matured in this 1 year!


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Evan was born the 27th one year old tomorrow already


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thought I'd share a new pic of Dixie. 









(Don't let that look fool you! She LOVES hats. She gets all excited when I get one out. XD


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Has it really been two years!?


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

A bit of a pic overload, but I went bananas with the camera and Dixie yesterday.









"Where's the bar-b-q?"


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

From a lanky puppy...









To a redheaded lady...









Dixie will be turning 3 years old in April! It doesn't seem that long ago when she was long legged lanky pup trotting by my side. Or that chubby ball of gold who used run clumsily after her favorite stuffed cow. :


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

How are all of your April 2011 puppies doing? I'm curious to see what they all look like now that they are 4 years old! I was not a member of the forum yet when I got my puppy. She was born April 10, 2011. Her name is April. 
Here she is when she was 9 weeks old:









And here she is now, all grown up an gorgeous!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all - just checking in to see how all your 11 year olds are doing! My girl Moxie is doing great (knock wood). She just finished another (virtual) agility title (USDAA Level 2), and is/was working on her RAE and Masters Rally titles (three legs down, 7 to go - for each). Unfortunately, NH has a serious respiratory virus going around, and I have a new pup coming in a month, so my dogs are on “Covid” lockdown. No classes or competitions for awhile. Hopefully we’ll eventually get back to Rally, but it may be time to replace Agility with nose work. Would love updates on her peers if anyone is still following this thread!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Sadly my April girl got hemangiosarcoma back in 2019 and passed that year. 😔 Glad to hear yours is doing so well at 11!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Ugg. So very sorry to hear of your loss of April. God, I hate hemangio. I know I am blessed that Moxie is doing so well (quick, knock wood!), but I also know she’s in the “danger years” and there are no guarantees. I’m loving and enjoying her while I can. ❤

I sure hope to hear from others whose dogs are still with us and doing well!


----------

